# [Hintergrundbild] Darstellung



## Avariel (18. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

gibts ne Möglichkeit, wie ich ein Hintergrundbild so in eine HTML-Seite kriege, das das Bild nach unten gestreckt, aber nach links bzw rechts wiederholt wird?

Ich hoffe die Frage war verständlich formuliert  
Avariel


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (18. März 2003)

mit CSS gehts schonmal nicht, background-image-height gibts nicht. mit div's könnts vielleicht gehen. mach doch dein bild 2000px hoch, dann musst du es nicht strecken und kannst es auf repeat-x stellen.


----------



## Avariel (18. März 2003)

Das Problem dabei ist halt das der Hintergrund ein vertikaler Farbverlauf sein soll. Und wenn der von sagen wir mal blau nach weiß geht, dann will ich ja schon das das Hintergrundbild auf jeder Auflösung am unteren Bildschirmrand weiß abschließt.


----------



## the_great_rawuza (18. März 2003)

Du könntest mehrere Versionen für verschiedene Auflösungen erstellen. Ist gar nicht mal so umständlich. Dazu noch ein Script, das automatisch die richtige Site angesteuert, und fertig!
P.S.: So ein Script hab ich hier schon mal gefunden! Probiers mit der Suchen-Funktion, da wirst du sicher fündig!


----------



## Fabian H (18. März 2003)

Wie gesagt gehts mit CSS IMO net, abba die Variante mit dem Div sieht folgendermassen aus:

```
<html>
<head>

<style type="text/css">
.bground {
  position: absolute;
  top: 0px;
  left: 0px;
  bottom: 0px;
  right: 0px;
  z-index: 1;
}

.bgbild {
  width: 100%;
  height: 100%;
}
</style>

</head>
<body>
    <div class="bground"><img class="bgbild" src="background.gif"></div>
</body>
</html>
```

Is ungetestet, müsste abba gehen. Das einzige, wo ich mir net sicherbin ist, ob man CSS-Dimensions-Angaben auf ein Bild übertragen kann...

Und du müsstest, alles was vor den Div geschrieben ist, mit einem z-index gröser 1 versehen!
(probier den div mal mit z-index 0)


----------

